

There IS a mobile web - eriklarsson
http://www.plexical.com/blog/2011/09/19/there-is-a-mobile-web/
A contrarian commentary on Jeremy Keith's presentation at the BD conference last week.<p>“Mobile web” is a language thing, but language is important. It enables us to talk about stuff.
======
earnubs
The argument seems to be semantics but if there were no such thing as a mobile
web there'd be no need for the hoops Adactio et al. are jumping through to
respond to it.

------
andybak
This guy seems to be missing the point somewhat and dragging the argument
further into the ether.

